# Glacier National Park



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

We are planning a trip to Glacier next summer. There are lots of CG's in the area, does anyone have any experience there. I need to narrow down my search. We are looking for a CG on the west side of Glacier.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Last year we stayed inside the Park, West entrance area. No power or water at the sites, but the campground map shows where the bathrooms are.

We picked a space about 75-80 feet from the bathroom, across the loop road. When there, we discovered that a lot of folks plug their cell phone and laptop chargers into the bathroom outlet! One guy brought a battery and charger and plugged in overnight! As long as we cleaned out our "stuff" by 8:30 - 8:45am, the Ranger cleanup crew who arrive at 9am didn't care. Of course they know what's going on, but we have to play the game by their rules.

Dry camping was fine for us (four adults) with two 12v batts, and very careful use of night lights. We made it almost 4 days, and only chickened out on the last night--the voltage was dropping, so I got worried about having power to pull the slide in the next morning. We left and paid for a campground a short hop south of the west entrance--the name escapes me.

Water is found at faucet pipes scattered around, plus in the bathroom (of course). So we filled the fresh tank upon arrival and had no problems running out of water.

But being in the park itself was quite nice and very quiet in the evening. We'd do that again.

You can (and should) reserve space on-line since the price is way lower than private CGs nearby. Our area was sold out the entire week, so reservations are pretty much a must.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I would stay at the St. Mary KOA just outside the east entrance of the park...I know it's not on the west side but I thought it was the best out of all the campgrounds in the area. It's pretty nice, great views, has hookups and a hottub, and is literally 1 minute from the park entrance. Also drive north to Babb one night and eat at the Supper Club, order the Ribeye...best steak I've had in my life, no joke. You'll also have easy access to the NorthEast entrance where you are most likely to see a grizzly bear and cubs. You can't get to that part of the park without going out the east entrance and driving north.

You can't take your RV up and over the Going to the Sun Road, so if you're coming from the west side you have to drive around the mountains at the bottom. There are several dayhikes in the park that are amazing if you're interested. Just tell me how many miles you're willing to do and I'll post a couple.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

The KOA










This waterfall coming through a cave was a really short walk and worth the view.










This was about a 3 mile walk from the road and there are three huge waterfalls coming down the mountain. We were there during the big forest fire a few years back so there was an orange glow in the sky reflecting off the smoke. I punched up the orange a bit in photoshop.










This was one of the longer hikes we did, about 9-10 miles total. It was the Grimmald Glacier I think? We started out hiking past the third lake in the distance and went uphill to the glacier. Amazing views the entire way and the glacier is magnificent.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We stayed at Canyon RV and Campground a few years back. It is a beautiful, quiet little private campground in Hungry Horse, MT, about 6 miles from West Glacier and the park gates. A trail goes out the back of the campground and leads right down to the rock banks of the Flathead River. We had WONDERFUL huckleberry milk shakes at a local ice cream shack down the road. When we return to Glacier, we'll stay there again!

Here's a pic from 2006, our last trip in our Coleman popup: Erica at Canyon RV Campground

Here's their website: Canyon RV and Campground

Mike


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We stayed at the West Glacier KOA quite a few years ago and were quite happy with it. It may not be for everyone but it worked well for us. Our reasoning for staying was that we were with my parents who had a fifth wheel, my brother with a travel trailer and we had a tent trailer at the time. We needed something that all of us would be happy in. We stayed in the full hookup area. We walked through the water/electric area and it seemed a little tight and not as nice. There was a great place for ice cream and plenty for the kids to do if that is important. It's also very close to the entrance. This is just a thought and something that worked well for us.

Kelly

P.S. Glacier is amazing. I hope you enjoy your trip!! I look forward to the chance to go back someday. So much to see.


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice pictures of Glacier. Can't wait to plan a trip there someday.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just be aware that Glacier is not very dog friendly. They are not allowed to be left unattended in the trailers and you are not allowed to bring them on any of the hiking trails. So plan on looking for a day kennel or stay at one of the campgrounds out side of the park boundaries.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> We stayed at the West Glacier KOA quite a few years ago and were quite happy with it. It may not be for everyone but it worked well for us. Our reasoning for staying was that we were with my parents who had a fifth wheel, my brother with a travel trailer and we had a tent trailer at the time. We needed something that all of us would be happy in. We stayed in the full hookup area. We walked through the water/electric area and it seemed a little tight and not as nice. There was a great place for ice cream and plenty for the kids to do if that is important. It's also very close to the entrance. This is just a thought and something that worked well for us.
> 
> Kelly
> 
> P.S. Glacier is amazing. I hope you enjoy your trip!! I look forward to the chance to go back someday. So much to see.


I agree. we visited here the last two summers.
One of the best in the area.
Glaciers (road the sun) is a must see.
Take a thermose of coffee to the top.
Gary


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Re dogs at Glacier: they are prohibited on the trails for safety for the dog. The joke is that a dog on the trail is "a snack on a leash" for the bears.

And if the dog gets loose, it's gone. One got loose from the owners while being walked while we were there, and the owner was, of course, frantic. Luckily, the owners found the dog about 1/4 mile down the hill at a stream because the leash caught on branches and held the dog.

We double clicked our dog's lead onto two collars, and made sure the lead loop was over our wrist and couldn't possibly slip off if the dog smelled deer, moose, etc., and lunged for the woods.

We have a 3 1/2 year old 35 pound long-haired terrier and he's not a barker, so we left him in the TT all day without problems. If the dog annoys people with yipping, the Rangers will require you to remove the dog and then a day-kennel is the solution.

But if the dog is quiet, and mostly sleeps, our experience was that the Rangers will leave you alone. It's only when the dog is an annoyance that they tend to get involved. Walking the dog before we left and after we got back was no problem -- just the usual courtesy to pick up the poop.

You can walk the dog all around the Park campgrounds without problems, but it's the hikes "up to that waterfall" where dogs are prohibited.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

bka4tcu said:


> We are planning a trip to Glacier next summer. There are lots of CG's in the area, does anyone have any experience there. I need to narrow down my search. We are looking for a CG on the west side of Glacier.


When you say "Summer" I'd suggest July or August. Going to the sun highway is a trip you don't want to miss, but it can open as late as early July, and Close as early as Labor day. Usually they try to get going to the sun open after Memorial day, and they succeed, only to have it closed due to a late snowstorm in June. Also, they are rebuilding the road, so that hasn't helped on early opening or late closings either. Grew up near glacier, honeymooned there, and we have gone back every year for the past 20+ years, and it's still truly amazing. Also, pack warm clothes, it can get pretty chilly at night or even during the day if your hiking in the mountains on Logan pass.


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

We will be there mid to late July. This is our nothern most stop on a 24 day trip from Texas to Montana.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Where are you in Texas? There is a forest service camp south out of Lander, Wyoming. It's dry camping for like $8 per night complete with a bridge over a rushing river. Shoshone National Forest I think. Nice stop on the way up. We went there on the way to Yellowstone in 2006. We hope to go through Glacier and on over to the Oregon coast and North Cascades, Washington or northern California this summer. This trip hasn't jelled yet but that's the general plan. I worked at Yellowstone in 86 and as a college kid went up to Glacier, but I didn't get to see enough of it. I just remember the brilliantly colored water in the lakes and the Going to the Sun Road with the really old touring busses traversing it. Are they still there?


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

GO WEST said:


> Where are you in Texas? There is a forest service camp south out of Lander, Wyoming. It's dry camping for like $8 per night complete with a bridge over a rushing river. Shoshone National Forest I think. Nice stop on the way up. We went there on the way to Yellowstone in 2006. We hope to go through Glacier and on over to the Oregon coast and North Cascades, Washington or northern California this summer. This trip hasn't jelled yet but that's the general plan. I worked at Yellowstone in 86 and as a college kid went up to Glacier, but I didn't get to see enough of it. I just remember the brilliantly colored water in the lakes and the Going to the Sun Road with the really old touring busses traversing it. Are they still there?


The buses are there,and bus stops all along the way. Two years ago they were talking about buses only on the road. But we were there last summer and still allowed cars.
Don't forget no trailers on Road to the sun.
Gary


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

I am in the DFW area. We the trip will take us to Estes Park Colorado, Grand Teton Wyoming, West side of Yellowstone, Glacier, SLC, Bryce and Zion NP, Moab, Mesa Verde, Canyonlands NP, and eventually home.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

bka4tcu said:


> I am in the DFW area. We the trip will take us to Estes Park Colorado, Grand Teton Wyoming, West side of Yellowstone, Glacier, SLC, Bryce and Zion NP, Moab, Mesa Verde, Canyonlands NP, and eventually home.


We are also considering stopping at Glacier on our way to Washington and the Olympic Pennisula this summer. Already have our reservations at Kalaloch on the Washington coast for one full week!! Need to fill in the rest of the trip, however.

We did Bryce, Zion, Moab, Mesa Verde, and Canyonlands last summer. It was a great time. If you have a chance, ride the mules at Bryce Canyon. It was a great way to see the canyon and our kids loved it. Also look into rafting the Colorado when you are in Moab, another great way to spend a day and pretty reasonably priced. Also, don't forget Arches National Park while you are in Utah.

DAN


----------

